# Fence question



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Putting up a feather edge fence on weekend, will be about 5' in height by about 15' long.bought all the materials will 3 4x4 uprights be enough to secure fence?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yea putting the posts anything between 1.5m and 2m apart is fine.

I did mine not too long ago and it was 20m long and I have 7 4x4 posts I think.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers for that:thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Materials sound fine, you'll have no issues if set in the ground properly and at a good depth.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Should be fine, the posts are only as good as how they are set into the ground mind. Are you concreting them in or using the magic metal spike thing or what?


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Go to a hire place and hire a petrol auger, you will save a lot of time and swearing.
You get nice neat holes to drop your posts into of which you can concrete around easily. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep auger and postcrete. Cheapest postcrete is BQ with a trade card. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

+1 for postcrete.

Dead simple to use.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers guys:thumb: used post crete.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sounds good, I’d bury the posts 2 foot deep and concrete to ground level. It’s common for people to only partly fill the hole with concrete to save money then backfill the top with soil. Problem is this isn’t as strong and the wood covered with soil will be rotten in a few years!


----------

